# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Free skiing tomorrow!!!!

## MIke R

*THANK YOU PATRIOTS!*Its our final Patriots Tuesday of the season and theres no better way to finish than with FREE LIFT TICKETS on February 3rd! There will be many lined up to watch the team roll through the streets of Boston on the Duck Boats but were having our own celebration up here on the slopes. Join us to ski & ride for FREE this Tuesday.
Thanks again to the Patriots for a phenomenal season!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Do you also get to cheat and cut to the front of the lift line?   :evil:

----------


## MIke R

> Do you also get to cheat and cut to the front of the lift line?



I actually at times do, as do many locals who know ski instructors and  lift attendants personally.....happens in virtually every ski resort 

howz that for an  undiluted honest answer?

----------

